# For all those who love CF-18's !!



## Rammy (3 Aug 2005)

Check this great performance from an airshow :

http://www.flightlevel350.com/viewer.php?id=2947&rating=yes


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (3 Aug 2005)

Cool video Rammy. Looking forward to CIAS!


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (4 Aug 2005)

Really cool video!! I'll never get tired of hearing those engines!!


----------



## ab136 (11 Aug 2005)

What a great video!  What a rush that must be to go vertical at that speed.  *hold your lunch we're goin' up*


----------

